# first time grower



## 97240sx (Aug 29, 2005)

This is my first time trying to grow at all i decided to go with a bubbler system with a fluorescent substitutes , i started from seeds and they have been under the lights for about three weeks they have reached about 6 inches or so . my question is does this sound about average and does any one have any suggestions on how   to get more/better results . the fixture is a sunsystem 8 fixture


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 29, 2005)

It can be bigger. Its because you probaly have bad Flo.s get a HPS bulb if you can


----------



## 97240sx (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks ill look into it the room i built is about 6feet long 6 high and three wide with the flos it stays about mid 80's with mid 30's in humidity. do you have any wattage suggestions or stores to look into purchasing from any info is great


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 29, 2005)

You need a HPS set-up (bulb, ballast, reflector/socket) at the rate of 50 watts per sq/ft.
You also need ventilation.  Go to homedepot and get 2 bathroom exhaust-type fans ($12.99 each).  Using the template provided cut 2 holes: exhaust up high and intake down low.  Install the exhaust facing out and the intake facing in.
Doing this and providing quality potting soil and quality nutrients you'll triple your growth rate and get 3 x more buds than under flo's.


----------



## 97240sx (Aug 29, 2005)

i do have 1 fan acting as an exhaust with vents cut into the room with filters to keep out any contaminents the room is wood framed with 1 inch foam insulation for the walls and celing and a plexi window so i dont have to disturb the environment too much . any good lighting sources/online stores would be appreciated


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 30, 2005)

If I were you I'd look in the phone book/google indoor gardening.  Call growshops' 1-800 numbers and shop around.  You might want to ask about used equip.
E-bay is also a good resource.


----------



## Max (Aug 30, 2005)

G.G.- 

I'm looking into setting up a 4'X4' growspace per the setup you recommended above.  The problem is that there is no place for exhaust in this closet.  It's completely closed in with the exception of the closet door, of course. 

Any workarounds for exhaust in situations like this?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 30, 2005)

Ventilkation is a must.

Cut 2 holes in the door, 1 up high and one next to the floor.  Install a fan in each.
Then you will need some S-or L-shaped ducting to prevent light leaks.


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 31, 2005)

do you have an attic above your closet?  if so, you can use flex duct to vent it out the roof.


----------



## Max (Aug 31, 2005)

Ganja Guru and Weedog: 

Thank you, as always, for your advice.  I truly appreciate it. 

Unfortunately, there is no attic above my closet.

GG, thank you for the tip about S-or L-shaped ducting to prevent light leaks.  Might have taken me awhile to figure that one out on my own. 

Okay, time for me to hit the books on grow room set ups.  I'm sure I can work something out.  Hope you guys will still be on this board in a few months so I can show off what your advice hath produced.   

97240sx:  Apologies for butting in on your thread, man.  Good luck with your grow.  Keep us posted.


----------



## 97240sx (Aug 31, 2005)

no big deal bout the thread its all a co.op. isnt it  . ive made a few trips to  the Depot. and discovere you can get hps and mh lights  realatively cheap  all they are is security lights for your yard that go on at night  just a little info incase any other  new comers  are as ignorant as i  still am but im learning  through trial and error plus the forum


----------



## 97240sx (Aug 31, 2005)

does any one know a good nutrient ratio for cloning


----------



## bizzy323 (Sep 1, 2005)

you don't really need to use nutrients to clone other then clone gel.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 1, 2005)

The problem with outdoor security lights @homedepot is:
They have the ballast built-in.  Ballasts should be seperate so you can put them in another room/area if needed (for temp control).
and
the reflector is pretty crappy (for growing).


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 1, 2005)

this is the thing  the guy workn in the electrical dept showed me how to  get  what he called a cheater   you screw it in to  where the bulb would normally go then you can plug a cord or other  fixture into that  put the ballast outside and it works just fine believe it or not


----------

